# CPU-Last bei Software-RAID-5

## barthi

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne in meinem Server ein Software-RAID 5 einrichten mit 4x250GB IDE.

Auf das System greifen drei Leute parallel zu.

Kann jemand abschätzen, ob das auf einem PIII 500 performant läuft, bzw. wieviel CPU-Last bei der Arbeit entsteht?

Danke,

barthi

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich habe ein wenig Erfahrung mit Softwareraid 0 und 1.

Da lag die Auslastung des Prozessors bei Schreib- und Lesezugriffen bei ~15% bei einem PII 233Mhz.

Ich würde bei Raid 5 auf ungefähr 20% Prozessorlast schätzen.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Sat Jan 27, 2007 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andix

Ich denke dass ein RAID5 bei den Computer kein Problem ist. Es könnte Dir aber  passieren dass das RAID 20-40% der Prozessorleistung braucht. Allerdings tritt das nur auf wenn du die volle Geschwindigkeit benötigst. Wenn du den Computer hauptsächlich als Fileserver über Fast Ethernet einsetzt sind keine höheren Übertragungsraten als 12,5 MB/sec möglich, und das sollte Dein Pentium 2 auf alle fälle Schaffen.

Ich glaube Geschwindigkeitseinbußen hast Du nur bei Anwendungen zu erwarten die IO- und CPU-Intensiv sind, also zb entpacken einer .tar.gz

Ich hoffe meine Annahmen gehen dieses Mal nicht zu weit  :Wink: 

----------

## barthi

Ok, danke schon mal!

Und wie sieht das ganze in einem 1000mBit-Lan aus? Lohnt sich das überhaupt oder ist der PC dann am Limit?

Außerdem bräuchte ich noch eine Empfehlung für einen guten Controller.

Ach ja, und dann wäre noch die Frage ob SATA, SATA II oder IDE.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps.

Schönen Abend noch,

barthi

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Es gibt aktive Netzwerkkarten. Diese erzeugen eine minimale Prozessorlast.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach ja, und dann wäre noch die Frage ob SATA, SATA II oder IDE. 

 

Am besten gleich SATA II.

----------

## think4urs11

 *barthi wrote:*   

> ch würde gerne in meinem Server ein Software-RAID 5 einrichten mit 4x250GB

  *barthi wrote:*   

> Kann jemand abschätzen, ob das auf einem PIII 500 performant läuft

  *barthi wrote:*   

> Und wie sieht das ganze in einem 1000mBit-Lan aus?

 

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Am besten gleich SATA II.

 

Na wir wollen die Kirche doch mal im Dorf lassen...

Ein PIII-500 ist mit Gigabit-LAN und SATA-II als Raid-5 dann doch ein kleines bischen underpowered.

Die alten Boards bringen i.d.R. bestenfalls ~250Mbit übers Netz und das auch nur dann wenn nicht zur gleichen Zeit die Platten Daten über den PCI-Bus schaufeln... ggf. behebt sich letzteres aber dadurch das man alle Platten an einem PCI-Controller anhängt dann sollten die Daten nicht über den PCI müssen

----------

## barthi

Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich mir natürlich auch einfach ein neues Board mit CPU und Speicher holen.

Da gibt's ja dann auch welche, die können SATA-Raid 5 und haben gigabit-LAN.

Was haltet ihr von nem Sempron oder Athlon 64. Oder denkt ihr Intel ist besser.

Das ganze würde mich dann ca. 150 EURO kosten.

----------

## slick

Wenn dann das Board genau unter die Lupe nehmen, (geschätzte) 99% aller handelsüblichen Boards wo RAID drauf steht haben nur einen "Fake-Raid".

----------

## Palatinum

In meinem Server werkelt ein LSI Megaraid 300x8 (schon SATA II) seit gut einem Jahr, mit 4 Platten auf Raid5. Kann ich nur empfehlen hat noch keine Probleme verursacht. Gute Performance, nur etwas teuer.... habe damals ca 350 hinblättern müssen.

----------

## barthi

Hab jetzt mal folgende Hardware zusammengesucht:

Board: Asus M2N-MX AM2 NVNF6100

CPU: AMD Sempron 3000+ 

Speicher: 512MB MDT DDR2 800MHz

Das Board unterstützt auch RAID-5 für die SATA-Schnittstellen. Außerdem hat es Gigabit-LAN. Kostet mich 170 Euro.

Ist doch eigentlich super, oder?

Ich müsste nur mal wissen, ob der Geforce6100-Chipsatz unter Linux unterstützt wird und ob ich die ganzen AMD-Features, wie Speed-Stepping, CoolNQuiet und so nutzen kann.

Danke,

barthi

----------

## oscarwild

 *barthi wrote:*   

> Das Board unterstützt auch RAID-5 für die SATA-Schnittstellen. Außerdem hat es Gigabit-LAN. Kostet mich 170 Euro.

 

Das wäre tatsächlich super, nur glaube ich nicht, dass das wirklich zufriedenstellend funktioniert!

Bei RAID-5 werden in Echtzeit CRC-Checksummen über alle transferierten Daten berechnet. Das übernimmt normalerweise ein HW-Raidcontroller, der dazu aber kräftig Rechenleistung und Cache besitzt, und normalerweise alleine ein vielfaches Deines Boards kostet.

Also vermute ich mal, dass das Board zwar schon RAID-5 "unterstützt", aber die Echtzeit-CRC-Berechnung Deiner CPU überlässt, was sich äußerst unschön auf den Durchsatz und die CPU-Last auswirken dürfte.

Wenn Du's trotzdem versuchen möchtest, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du über die Ergebnisse berichten würdest!

----------

## think4urs11

Also sofern dein NVidia-Chipsatz auf dem Board nicht deutlich mehr *umpf* hat als z.b. ein nforce4 dann ist die Performance eher lausig im Vergleich zu einem echten HW-Raid. Ich denke mal er wird sich so ca. auf dem Level eines ICH7R bewegen und da reden wir von <=20MB/s write

http://www.gamepc.com/images/labs/rev-raid505-attoread.gif

http://www.gamepc.com/images/labs/rev-raid505-attowrite.gif

Für den Hausgebrauch reicht das sicher locker, in einem DB/File-Server für 1.000 User würde ich aber doch lieber einen richtigen HW-Controller nehmen.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Einen von 3Ware, Areca oder LSI Megalogic (diese sind auch deshalb sehr empfehlenswert, weil diese ROM basiert sind; es wird kein Treiber benötigt)

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Ich geb auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu.

RAID5 mit 4 Platten (also RAID 5 (3+1)) sollte für einen P500 kein grösseres Thema sein. Selbst mit Gb Netzwerinterface. Das "Problem" bei RAID 5 tritt ja ausschlisslich beim schreiben der Daten auf, da dort ja die Parität berechnet werden muss, was etwas CPU kostet (sind simple XOR's, was eine ziemlich "billige" Operation für eine CPU ist) aber was eine viel grössere bremse sein kann ist, dass ggf. Daten von den Platten gelesen werden müssen um den Schreibvorgang überhaupt zu erlauben.

Finden die Schreibvorgängen sehr zufällig statt, dann ist der "impact" von Raid 5 deutlich spürbar, finden die Schreibvorgänge jedoch so grossen Anteilen "am Stück" statt, dann ist der "impact" sehr gering, da im Idealfall alle Daten die geschrieben werden sollen genau die sind, die auch benötigt werde um die Parität zu berechnen ("Full Stripe Write"). Sowas ist extrem günstig, weil nach der Paritätsberechung alle Platten gleichzeitig geschrieben werden können.

Ich weiss ja nicht was die 3 Anwender so tun, aber üblicher weise geht man von einem Lese/Schreibverhältnis von 80:20 aus, d.h. 80% der ZUgriffe sind Lesen und 20% Schreiben - da lohnt sich ein Raid 5 auf jeden Fall!

  Atti

----------

## oscarwild

 *Attila wrote:*   

> Das "Problem" bei RAID 5 tritt ja ausschlisslich beim schreiben der Daten auf, da dort ja die Parität berechnet werden muss, was etwas CPU kostet (sind simple XOR's, was eine ziemlich "billige" Operation für eine CPU ist)

 

Bzgl. reinem Lesezugriff hast Du natürlich Recht. Du unterschlägst aber bei den "billigen XOR-Operationen", dass damit quasi der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil einer DMA-Übertragung zu nichte gemacht wird, weil die CPU nun doch wieder jedes Byte einzeln anfassen muss.

 *Attila wrote:*   

> aber was eine viel grössere bremse sein kann ist, dass ggf. Daten von den Platten gelesen werden müssen um den Schreibvorgang überhaupt zu erlauben.

 

Daher der Cache-Speicher beim HW-Raid.

----------

## think4urs11

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Attila wrote:*   aber was eine viel grössere bremse sein kann ist, dass ggf. Daten von den Platten gelesen werden müssen um den Schreibvorgang überhaupt zu erlauben. Daher der Cache-Speicher beim HW-Raid.

 

Plus der Tatsache das bei letzterem die Daten nicht erst durch den ganzen PC bis zur CPU müssen sondern der Raidchip diese schon vor Betreten des z.B. PCI-Busses abfängt und verarbeitet, dadurch bleibt dieser für sinnvollere Aufgaben frei.

verschoben ins Diskussionsforum da keine klassische Supportfrage mit direktem Bezug zu Gentoo

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Natürlich ist HW Raid performanter als Software-RAID. Auf einem "Fileserver" mit 3 Usern würde ich aber erstmal mehr Speicher reinpacken als zum HW Raid zu greifen. Der User an seinem Client interessiert sich erstmal überhaupt nicht dafür wie schnell die Platten wirklich sind, solange es erstmal im Cache vom Server abgehandelt wird.

PowerUser die Videobearbeitung auf einem Serverlaufwerk betreiben wollen, würde ich sowieso zu lokalen Platten raten (für die Bearbeitung, das Ergebnis können sie natürlich auf dem Server speichern).

Man muss halt überlegen wofür der Server da sein soll und sich über die Konfiguration im klaren sein und deren Stärken/Schwächen kennen. Die grundsätzliche Schwäche von Raid 5 kann man auch mit einem HW-Raid nicht wettmachen. Für "typische " Endbenutzter (Home-LW, Datenablage, Video/Audio "sammelordner") ist Raid 5 auf jedenfall eine günstige Lösung, da der "verschnitt" minimal ist und die Performance auch stimmt wenn der Benutzer sie braucht (meist beim "Streamen", wenn er also Videos/Mp3 schaut oder kopiert).

  Atti

----------

## barthi

Also, wenn ich mir das alles so durchlese, hab ich den Eindruck, dass es bei meinem Einsatzzweck egal ist, ob nun HW- oder SW-Raid.

Aber ich hab so den eindruck, das mir Gigabit-LAN nicht wirklich was bringt, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich dachte halt, das ich da schln in die Nähe von 100MB/s Datentransfer komme. Aber das scheint ja utopisch zu sein. Wie schnell ist denn ein Gigabit-LAN im vergleich zu normalem 100mbit-LAN?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

100MBit Lan: maximaler Datendurchsatz ~11,5MB/s

1GBit Lan: maximaler Datendurchsatz ~110MB/s.

Bei den Netzwerkkarten gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede.

----------

## think4urs11

 *barthi wrote:*   

> Wie schnell ist denn ein Gigabit-LAN im vergleich zu normalem 100mbit-LAN?

 

Wie so oft in der IT - das kommt darauf an  :Wink: 

- Chipsatz deiner NIC

- Anbindung des Chips an den PC (PCI, PCI 64Bit, PCI-X, 'direkt', whatever)

- wie schnell kann der PC Daten zur NIC liefern/abholen

- wie sieht der Rest des Netzes aus, welche(r) Switch(e) ist/sind im Einsatz

- benutzt du Jumbo-Frames oder nicht

- ...

Vorausgesetzt dein PC als ganzes kann mehr als 100MBit ausliefern von seiner Leistung her bringt eine GBit-Karte auf jeden Fall was aber Faktor 10 gegenüber einem 100MBit wirst du nicht erreichen, eher im Bereich <=5x.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Mal eine frage: Sind Hardware Raid kontroller langsamer als ein Linux SW-Raid (mdadm) mit ner medium cpu(~P3 1GHz)

was wären die vor-/nachteile gegenüber einem linuxraid(ausser die freie mischung verschiedener schnittstellen/medien)? wir sind ja gentoo user  :Wink: 

Ich persönlich habe 5 Festplatten in meinem PC und bin sehr zufrieden(bis auf den einen Controller, der zickt...)

die Platten:

3x IDE 250GB

1x SATA 250GB

1x SATA 320GB

die Raids:

/dev/md1: Raid 1, 69MB (boot) über alle 5 Platten

/dev/md3: Raid1, 15G (root) über alle 5 Platten

/dev/md5: Raid5, 855G (home) über alle 5 Platten (einfache Parität, kein Spare)

ein Rebuild des md5 ist in 2h durch. wobei man anmerken muss das hier 3 kontroller am werk sind, welche alle per pci angebunden sind (ide onboard, ide pci, sata pci). pci stellt hier den flaschenhals dar (der grund wieso ich auch kaum über 80MB/s komme, habe noch Sound und 2 PCI Grafikkarten drin und NIC drin) ... wird bei einem neuen pc nicht mehr der fall sein  :Smile: 

aber die CPU auslastung geht nicht mal bei einem rebuild höher als 5% bei einem mittlerweile alten P4 2,533GHz und 1GB DDR-Ram

und ich schätze ein sw raid mit 4x ide sollte OHNE speziellen kontroller nicht mehr als 20% cpu bei rebuild und totaler auslastung brauchen...

----------

